# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβί κοκατίλ!!!

## cockatiel

Γειά σας παπαγαλοπαρέα !!!  ::  τι κάνετε πως είστε εσείς και τα πτηνά σας ??? Λοιπόν ας μπούμε στο ψητό . Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν ένα κλουβί με διαστάσεις 47,5εκ. επί 50εκ επι 86 εκ κανει για ενα κοκατιλακι και αν ειναι και για δυο !!!! επεισης μπορω να κανω καμια ιδιοκατασκευη ωστε να ενωσω το συγκεκριμενο κλουβι με ενα αλλο μικροτερο ??? περιμένω !!! :Bird1:

----------


## μαρια ν

Παναγιωτη οι διαστασεις ειναι μια χαρα και για 2 κοκατιλ ειναι και ψηλο για να σκαρφαλωνουν

----------


## cockatiel

Αχ ωραία γιατί ειναι σε πολυ καλη τιμη απο ενα καταστημα στο ιντερνετ επεισης εχει και μεγαλυτερα αλλα και μικροτερα κλουβια για οοοοοοοοοολλλλλλλλαααααα τα ειδη παπαγαλων γιαυτο οποιος θελει να το επισκεπτει μπορω να του στειλω π.μ

----------


## lagreco69

> Αχ ωραία γιατί ειναι σε πολυ καλη τιμη απο ενα καταστημα στο ιντερνετ επεισης εχει και μεγαλυτερα αλλα και μικροτερα κλουβια για οοοοοοοοοολλλλλλλλαααααα τα ειδη παπαγαλων γιαυτο οποιος θελει να το επισκεπτει μπορω να του στειλω π.μ



Ενταξει ειναι το κλουβι!! απλα προσεξε λιγο να ρωτησεις τι χρεωση θα σου κανουν για να στο στειλουν.

----------


## cockatiel

παιδια ειναι  δωρεαν !!! επεισης η ορορφη ανοιγει για την εκπαιδευση !!!!! ειναι πολυ ωραιο κλουβακι με 49 ευρω !!! πολυ καλη τιμη κατα την γνωμη μου !!!

----------


## COMASCO

παναγιωτη στειλε μου σε πμ οταν το δεις απο που το ειδες....θελω να ψαξω κατι....

----------


## cockatiel

παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο ??? τι χρειάζεται ενα κλουβί για κοκατιλ /????

----------


## skrekas

Εκτός απο τα στάνταρ που είναι φαγητό, νερό, πατήθρες χρειάζεται και μερικά παιχνίδια για να απασχολούνται οι παπαγάλοι όταν μένουν μόνοι τους. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται τίποτα παραπάνω...

----------


## alfacinogr

Παναγιώτη στειλε και σε μενα ενα πμ.

----------


## lagreco69

> παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο ??? τι χρειάζεται ενα κλουβί για κοκατιλ /????


Χρειάζονται πολλα παιχνιδια!!!! για να ασχολουνται, βαλε καμια σκαλιτσα να σκαρφαλωνουν, κουνια! την λατρευουν, αμα βρεις κανενα παιχνιδι με καθρεπτη, σχοινι χοντρο για αναριχηση. διατροφικα" καλης ποιοτητας σπορους, σουπιοκοκκαλο, πολλα φρουτα, τσαμπι απο κεχρι με το κοτσανι οπως ειναι να το βαζεις μεσα στο κλουβι, φρεσκο νερακι ανα 12 ωρες! γιατι μετα χανονται ολα τα καλα στοιχεια του νερου, μπανιερα για μπανακι, φρεσκο αυγο κανα δυο φορες την εβδομαδα. αυτα ειναι τα βασικα!! εαν σου ειναι ευκολο στειλε μου και εμενα το site με τα κλουβια με pm να δω τι παιζει.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

στείλε μου και εμένα το σαιτ γα το κλουβί σε πμ!!!!!

----------


## Anastasiatrela

σε παρακαλω στειλε μου και εμένα το σάιτ σε π.μ γιατι αυτο που βρήκα κάνει 80 ευρω και δεν ειναι και τίποτα το ιδιέτερο
                                                                                                                                                                    Φιλικα,Αναστασια.

----------


## cockatiel

παιδια ποσο μηνων να παρω το πουλακι και επειδη απο βολο παω αθηνα μπορει να ταξιδεψει ????

----------


## cockatiel

εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεε??? στις 5 ιουλιου φευγω !!!!  :Sad0064:

----------


## ananda

νομίζω Παναγιώτη ότι θα πρέπει να το πάρεις αφού έχει απογαλακτιστεί ...να τρώει μόνο του δηλαδή..
για το ταξίδι και εφ όσον είναι μαζί σου το επιβλέπεις και το προσέχεις δεν νομίζω από Βόλο-Αθήνα ότι θα αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα...

----------


## cockatiel

αρα εγω το κοκατιλακι θα το παρω δυομιση μηνων και με το αεροπλανο τι γινεται αφου πρεπει να παω και Μυτιληνη ??? λιγο ζορυ για το κοκατιλ ??? αλλα και παλι δεν ξερω που να το αφησω !??! :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## lagreco69

Απο Βολο θα πας Αθηνα... και απο εκει Μυτιληνη!! θα αγχωθει το μικρο. καποιος θα υπαρχει να το κρατησει!! δεν εμπιστευεσαι κανεναν?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

+1 στον Δημήτρη

----------


## vicky_ath

Πουλί σε αεροπλάνο δε νομίζω ότι θα καταφέρεις να βάλεις.....

----------


## Kyriakos

Παναγιώτη καλημέρα και από μένα!

Στείλε μου και μένα πμ για το κλουβι. Χθες έπεσε και έσπασε το μεγάλο κλουβί και χρειάζομαι καινούργιο.

Ευχαριστώ
Λίνα

----------


## cockatiel

Καποιοι φιλοι μου εβαλαν τον παπαγαλο σε 29ωρο ταξιδι απο ελλαδα σε αυστραλια !!! μονο κατι χαρτια εκαναν και μου ειπαν πως με την AEGEAN airlines για ταξιδια στο εσωτερικο της ελλαδας τα πουλια ειναι δωρεαν χωρις χαρτια και χωρις χρεωση επεισης βικη το κοκατιλακι δεν μπορω να το αφησω σε καποιον γιατι στην μυτιληνη θα μεινω ολο το καλοκαιρι !!!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Ταξίδι με αεροπλάνο ή όχι??*Διάβασε το θέμα της Εύας, που νομίζω είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο, μιας και ενδιαφερόταν ακριβώς για την ίδια πτήση που ρωτάς και εσύ...

----------


## cockatiel

παιδια πηρα τηλεφωνο στην αεροπορικη εταιρια και μου ειπαν τα εξης λογια !!! πως δεν μπορω να παρω το πουλακι στην καμπινα μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο ενα κοινο παπαγαλακι αλλα εγω ειπα της τηλεφωνητριας ο θεος να την κανει δηλαδη  οτι το δικο μου παπαγαλακι ειναι μικρο και οτι εχει το ιδιο μεγεθος με το κοινο παπαγαλακι !!! επιτα απο λιγο ειπαι οτι με μια οικονομικη επιβαρυνση των 70 ευρω και χαρτι κτηνιατρου οτι το πουλι ειναι υγιες μπορει να πεταξει !!!!!!!!!! μεχρι ομως να μου τα πει αυτα σχεδον δεν με εβρισε !!!! απο την αλλη η Olympic Air λεει να ιδια πραγματα αλλα με επιβαρυνση την 120 !!!! ευρω ε-λ-ε-ο-ς !!! τελος παντον λεω να συμβιβαστω με την Aegean !!! εσεις τι λετε ???

----------


## cockatiel

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ?

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

καλησπερα! εμενα μου ειχαν πει πως σε συγκεκριμενες πτησεις δεχονται μονο πουλια (για aegean) με συγκεκριμενη αιτηση που πρεπει να γινει κ αν τελικα το δεχτουν ενω η ολυμπιακη καθολου. εκτος αν αλλαξε κατι. οτι ακριβως εχει ειπωθει στο θεμα μου που στο εδωσε η βικυ. εχω καταληξει κ τα μεταφερω με πλοιο καθε φορα(οταν δεν μπορω να τα αφησω με καποιον εδω στη μυτιληνη) αλλα κ παλι ειναι ταλαιπωρια. τουλαχιστον στο πλοιο τα εχω συνεχως μαζι μου αυτες τις 8.5 ωρες κ βλεπω αν ειναι ενταξει, ή αν θελουν κατι. δεν σου λενε κατι οι υπαλληλοι ουτε πρεπει να τα βαλεις σε ειδικο χωρο οπως πχ τα σκυλια. το γραφουν κ οι κανονισμοι. οτι νομιζεις καλυτερο!

----------


## cockatiel

τελικα πληρωσα 40 ευρω και 200 το δικο μου και θα παμε μαζι με το αεροπλανο στην μυτιληνη !!!

τα μπατζυ μου μπορω να τα παρω και αυτα αλλα επειδη ειναι δυο σε ενα πολυ μικρο κλουβι !!

----------


## kirkal

εγώ έχω μεταφέρει με Aegean  το σκυλί μου όταν ήταν μικρό κουταβάκι στην ειδική τσάντα μεταφοράς..το μόνο που ζήτησαν είναι βιβλιάριο υγείας και να κρατάω σφιχτά στα πόδια μου την τσάντα για να μην κουνηθεί κατά την προσγείωση-απογείωση...δεν θυμάμαι για επιπλέον κόστος για την μεταφορά....εντύπωση μου κάνει ότι ζήτησαν κι αλλα χρήματα

----------


## cockatiel

και εμενα αλλα μου ειπαν πως τα πουλια μπορει να μεταφερουν ιωσεις ή μπορει πχ να εχουν ερθει λαθρεα στην χωρα παντος πππππππποοοοοοοοοοοολλλλλ  λλλλλλλυυυυυυυυυυυ περιεργα μου φαινονται ολα αυτα !!!

----------


## tonis!

Παναγιωτη αν μπορεις στειλε και σε εμενα πμ!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου στείλεις τα στοιχεία - διεύθυνση Internet - για το κλουβί για παπαγάλο κοκατίλ, σε προσωπικό μήνυμα? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## geog87

παιδια μην ψαχνετε τον Παναγιωτη...πηγε ενα ταξιδι στην Αμερικη και απο τοτε εχουν χαθει τα ιχνη του!!!

----------


## greg23

Αν μπορείς φίλε μου στείλε ενα π.μ.

----------


## greg23

ΑΝ εχει πάρει κανείς π.μ. απο τον Παναγιώτη για το κλουβί ας το στείλει και σε εμένα.

----------


## Pearl

> παιδια ειναι  δωρεαν !!! επεισης η ορορφη ανοιγει για την εκπαιδευση !!!!! ειναι πολυ ωραιο κλουβακι με 49 ευρω !!! πολυ καλη τιμη κατα την γνωμη μου !!!


Μπορείς να μου στείλεις και εμένα p.m. την διεύθυνση με το κατάστημα που πουλάει κλουβιά;

----------


## greg23

Δεν απανταε με pm οι πιο καλές τιμές είναι εδώ.
**********

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

1ον απαγορευονται οι διαφημισεις, και

2ον υπαρχουν και φθηνοτερα...

----------


## greg23

Γιώργο πες μου σε παρακαλώ που υπάρχουν φθηνότερα χρειάζομαι κλουβιά...

----------


## lagreco69

> Γιώργο πες μου σε παρακαλώ που υπάρχουν φθηνότερα χρειάζομαι κλουβιά...


Γρηγορη εφοσον διαβασεις τους ορους συμμετοχης! Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com γραψε στο google την λεξη κλουβια και θα σου βγαλει ενα εκατομμυριο επιλογες! ειναι τοσο απλο.  :Happy:

----------


## greg23

Ναι Δημήτρη τον ξέρω τον τρόπο αυτο... απλός ρωτάω τον zorba the greek μήπως ξέρει κάτι πιο φθηνό να μου στείλει pm.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ναι Δημήτρη τον ξέρω τον τρόπο αυτο... απλός ρωτάω τον zorba the greek μήπως ξέρει κάτι πιο φθηνό να μου στείλει pm.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να τον ρωτάς όμως δημόσια.... στείλε του πμ και ρώτα ότι θέλεις!

----------


## greg23

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά δεν έκανα και έγκλημα...

----------


## vicky_ath

Απλά υπάρχουν κανόνες και υπάρχουν για να τους ακολουθούμε όλοι και το φόρουμ να λειτουργεί σωστά!

----------

